# first cycle to now



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

look at the differance .off cycle now but my next 1 will be my 4th

current weight now is 12st.4 and 3 wks out of cycle.the first pic i was 10 st .true ecto


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Mate! Youre loooking great now!

I especially like how your arms and delts have grown, looks like u have gained a tonne of width - conrats!

Nameless


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo quality improvements.

Show us some leg shots?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its amazing what you can do in just over a year, nice one mate good work!

SD


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Impressive gains mate, keep up the great work


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

great improvements mate,:lift:


----------



## morpheaus (Dec 23, 2006)

impressive, your back look's great keep going.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one mate.. Chest has improved but could use a little bit of work. Lats and delts look amazing now mate. Nice one.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wicked progress mate-

i`d add a few cals tho-

staying too lean makes mass even harder to acheive for ectos like us.


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> wicked progress mate-
> 
> i`d add a few cals tho-
> 
> staying too lean makes mass even harder to acheive for ectos like us.


cheers m8.im eating everthin in site but its slow putting it on.xmas will add a few bad cals.lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

all quality gains....looks like you got a metabolism like a furnace


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

Five-O said:


> all quality gains....looks like you got a metabolism like a furnace


yeah m8 thats the trouble its so hard gaining.i eat loads of the correct food take my supps shakes etc.im 30 now i hope my metab slows down a bit.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chump1976 said:


> yeah m8 thats the trouble its so hard gaining.i eat loads of the correct food take my supps shakes etc.im 30 now i hope my metab slows down a bit.


I like the ground oats from MP, I think they would work very well for you when bulking up, I wish I had a metabolism like yours though, Id rather be lean mate anyday.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

top gains mate nice work.. keep it up


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

LondonGeezer said:


> top gains mate nice work.. keep it up


cheers pal.next cycle im guna aim for 14st and hope to keep at 13 ish


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

What are you lifting now, compared to a year ago?


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

last year i was benchin 70k 3x8 now im benchin 120k 3x6

seated military press as gone from 40k too 70k 3x8

bb curls was 30k 3x8 now 45k 3x8.

im off cycle at the moment and my bench as dropped to 105 3x6


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice strength gains.

Your old lifts are pretty similar to what I'm lifting at the moment. I want to try & squeeze out a bit more before I consider any gear - I'll give myself a bit more time to try & achieve this before making any big changes.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

The difference is crazy, well done mate.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey mate

just seen these pics and i must say the difference is really noticable especially the rear shot of you you can see every muscle your supposed to see fair enough they'd look better fuller and bigger but they,re there mate i wish my back was as defined i'd b a happy man!

keep it up fella cos its working whatever it is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

good pics bro, your back is coming along nicely, whatever it is your doing, keep at it lol


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks 4 the comments lads

john


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

that back pic would actually make a cracking avatar mate


----------



## 90wood (Jan 27, 2007)

man chump1976 you look good


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice work mate, good development! back double biceps shot is awesome!


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Id like to hear about your training method and your cyc.If you have the time .

Good job.

Dark


----------

